# Cheetah vs Antelope



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

*A couple on an African Safari witnessed a small antelope being chased down by a cheetah.*

*

*

*While the kill was about to happen before their eyes, the husband casually remarked, "I'll bet the antelope gets away."*

*

*

*The wife answered, "If that antelope survives this one, I'll give you sex every day for the rest of your life."*

*

*

*The deadly chase was recorded.





*


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Love it


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

how did you get that video of me?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

He must have one hot wife.


----------

